# 30 pounds 8oz at 14 wks



## zoey2010 (Mar 19, 2010)

Zoey went to the vet yesterday for shots .She weighs 30 pounds 8 oz.Is this about right for her age and a female?


----------



## milkmoney11 (Feb 11, 2010)

Cash is 32 lbs and is 13 weeks and a male...so it sounds about right to me.


----------



## WynterCote (Feb 15, 2010)

That sounds good to me. Shya was the same at that age or a little less and the vet said she was 'normal'. Since the adult weight of GSDs vary so much, its hard to say what's 'normal'. Being underweight or overweight is more about how your dog looks, bony or roly poly  If you want some more opinions, put up some pics of your Zoey.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

WynterCote said:


> Since the adult weight of GSDs vary so much, its hard to say what's 'normal'. Being underweight or overweight is more about how your dog looks, bony or roly poly


Very true - there is about an 18 pound weight range in the standard for adult females and adult males, so that's going to mean quite a range of "normal" weights for a puppy as well. But she does look to be around average according to this chart:

WEIGHT AND HEIGHT CHART FOR THE GERMAN SHEPHERD DOG

Even if she weren't, it's not anything to worry about. At 6 months old, Dena was 13 pounds over the female standard (she was big boned, not at all chubby), and more than 5 pounds over the average 6 month old male. Keefer, her half sibling, was 7 pounds less than her at 6 months old, which put him about a pound and a half under the average male. 

As adults, he weighed about 10 pounds more than her, so it all worked out over time. He's comfortably within the standard at 80 pounds (maximum is 88 pounds), she was at the very top end for a female at 70 or so pounds.


----------



## zoey2010 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks I will get some new photos when she wakes up.I do have some from last weekend I can post.


----------

